# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Tarantula by Yigal Mesika

## LONGSHOT

Mi cara al ver este nuevo efecto, a sido memorable, a un sabiendo por donde van los tiros, esta muy logrado, al menos lo que he podido ver de este efecto, pero tengo la duda de siempre , efecto real, publicidad y efecto solo viable frente a camaras, que sera, sera, el tiempo nos lo diraaa...
A ver si hay alguien de la familia magiaportagia que tenga mejor informacion que yo, que siempre sera bueno, para estar a la ultima.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues mola. Pero ya veremos...  :Cool1:

----------


## Ravenous

Si es lo que pienso (y ciertos indicios me dicen que lo es), entonces ha tardado una barbaridad en sacarlo. 

Yo he trabajado con el gimmick hace unos meses y es estupendo, una idea genial y bien diseñada y acabada. Permite hacer cualquier cosa que normalmente se hace con un chisme de este tipo, con la mejora de que lo controlas con las manos, en vez de tenerlo escondido rezando para que no rompa...
Sobre el efecto no puedo decir nada porque no he visto el DVD, pero parece muy bueno (pero hay que tener unos huevos de caballo para hacerlo, me parece a mi).

Nota al comprador compulsivo: si no sabes sobre este tipo de cosas, guardate el dinero, esto requiere mucha experiencia en manejo de H, y no es facil de manejar si no entiendes el funcionamiento básico de un chisme de este tipo.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Ravenous, uno de los puntos que me llamo la tencion, es que afirman que es facilisimo de dominar, por lo que quizas, y solo quizas, puede que no sea el mismo dispositivo que has utilizado. "Yo veo demasiada facilidad para movimientos tan complejos, pero bueno eso es que soy un mal pensado...."

----------


## DrkHrs

Hace algún tiempo que dejé de comprar juegos en los que pone "facilísimo de manejar". Al principio esa frase era el incentivo mágico para que comprase algo. Imagínatelo, un efecto brutal y, ademas, facilísimo de manejar ¿Se puede desear algo mas? Tras varias compras de esas me di cuenta de que siempre hay dos opciones, la primera es que "facilísimo de manejar" se refiere solo para aquellos que tengan mucha experiencia con la versión anterior del producto. La otra opción es que realmente es "facilísmo de manejar" pero impracticable en la vida real. 

En cualquier caso, respecto a este producto en concreto, es una versión mejorada de algo que ya existe y no es facilísimo de manejar. Por otra parte, lo que se ve en el video no lo creo posible. Dificilmente lo lograrás sin que el espectador se de cuenta. Eso si, tal y como sale en el video es brutal.

Un saludo.

----------


## josecrestini

tiene muy buena pinta, pero hace tiempo que deje de creer en lo que veo en los videos promocionales, sobre todo el del gecko, jajajaja en el video veis como hace desaparecer una botella sion mangas en los ojos del espectador jijij

saludos magicos!

----------


## Ravenous

A ver, para empezar, llegar a dominar algo en esta vida nunca, jamás, ha sido fácil. Otra cosa es que sea fácil de controlar o manejar, que lo es. Pero una cosa es saber usar el aparato y otra muy distinta saber cómo se usa... (dios, qué zen).
Nunca hay que fiarse de la publicidad...

----------


## Maggus

Tengo varias cosas de Yigal Mesica y no me ha defraudado hasta ahora.... sale a la venta a mediados de marzo!!! Yo me apunto a tenerlo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por cierto en el vídeo ¡Menudo pedazo de anillo! así entra de fácil...

----------


## LONGSHOT

Jajaja si yo tambien me percate del tamaño del anillo, y en todas las tomas de distintos espectadores esta el mismo anillo de "canasta de basket", un poquito mas y se lo enchufa por la cabeza.

----------


## joepc

Yo lo probé hace meses y el control la verdad es que es facil, o por lo menos en comparación con otros dispositivos similares.
A mi me gusto mucho la idea cuando la vi.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Ya tengo un poco mas de informacion, al parecer "no dare muchos detalles al respecto", pero para hacerse una idea es una version mejorada del spider pen quien tenga el spider pen sabe la calidad que tiene de hi, al menos para mi gusto es el mejor que he usado y encontrado. 
Por otro lado ya he encargado tarantul ya que por lo que dicen muchos compañeros merece la pena. Asi que en cuanto lo tenga dare mas detelles...
Longshot devuelve la conexion a estudios centrales.... ejem, ejem...

----------


## Chapulín

De alguna manera recuerda al "Spun" (de hecho por alguna página de internet lo venden como pack "Spun" y "Tarantul") y es lo que me tiene más intrigado porqué si conocéis cómo funciona el "Spun" no me cuadra que se haga con un anillo.
Lo que no me gusta es que en el video siempre sale el mismo anillo...
Tendremos que esperar.

----------


## Ravenous

Supongo que es porque el anillo es de Yigal. Pero que yo sepa no tiene nada de especial. Será para aprovechar que tiene los dedos más gordos y entrám as facilmente en el dedo de una mujer...

Longshot, es una muy buena compra. Ojo, cuando te llegue, echa un ojo a la ranura del H, porque podría haber una rebaba de plástico que puede hacer que se atasque o se rompa, y que tendrás que eliminar (vamos, es lo que me pasó a mi).

----------


## LONGSHOT

Gracias Ravenous tomo nota, "cuidadin con la rebaba", la verdad es que me alegra que me digas que es una buena compra ya que lo compre y despues dude un poco ya que pense, tengo el spider pen, quizas es mas de lo mismo, y podria haber hecho una mejor inversion. Pero por lo que me dices, tengo que estar contento.

----------


## Maggus

Yo también lo he encargado y estoy a la espera de recibirlo.
Espero que responda a las expectativas. 
Por cierto, gracias por lo de la "rebaba"!!! Solo faltaría que se me rompiera a las primeras de cambio....

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo me hubiera esperado. En un mes sale el Master Levitation System de Fearson que es más o menos lo mismo que Tarántula a mitad de precio. De hecho están con puyas entre Yigal y Fearson, porque este último dice que está vendiendo gimmnicks sin permiso (no es la primera vez que le pasa a Yigal).

A mi megustaría que alguien que tuviera los dos si la diferencia es tanta o qué.

 Tenderemos que esperar.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Ahora si, hace tres dias que tengo Tarantula y la verdad es que cuando lo sacas de la caja no te esperas lo que vas a ver, siempre pensava en un comentario que lei que decia que a un teniendolo en la palma de la mano pasara completamente desapercivido, ahora lo entiendo, por lo que a mi respecta es 100% recomendable, mil veces mejor que el spider ya que el spider para mi siempre tuvo una limitacion muy grande que es el encendido, con Tarantula  esta cubierto del todo.
En cuanto al efecto del anillo llevo horas trabajandolo y ya lo tengo dominado a un que confieso que el anillo a de ser liviano, osea de laton, ya que con algunos mios de acero o plata, pues como que pesan demasiado.
Es un accesorio para llevarlo siempre encima ya que con el podras hacer verdaderos milagros.
Respecto al Master Levitation System de Fearson, pues no tenia nada oido, a un que por lo que pide ver antes de que saliera a la venta Tarantula muchos foreros ya lo habian provado, quizas con Master Levitation System de Fearson, pasara lo mismo.

----------


## francisz

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y aprendiz de mago cutresalchichero por encanto y resultón.
Yo me lo he comprado. Nunca imaginé que en la caja vendría "eso", ese ****************** ( ***). 
He probado, lo tengo ya pillado e incluso he practicado con la mano libre para llevar el anillo volando mas lejos y crear una mejor impresión.
Pero yo le pongo una pega, mas que a la "tarantula", a Yigal. El muy ... explica todo bien en el DVD, pero ...
Muchas gracias, un abrazo, y el que pase por Albacete, si quiere echar unos juegos, que me avise.
Francis

(Francis te he modificado un par de cositas de tu post para que se adapte a las normas del foro), gracias. Longshot.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Como veras Francisz he cambiado algunas cosas de tu post, con todo el cariño.
Veras lo primero que tienes que hacer es leer las normas del foro, despues presentarte en el area de nuevos foreros, y despues poner lo que creas conveniente siempre y cuando no incumpla la normativa del foro, como "tu post anterior que dejava a entender demasiadas cosas ya que era muy explicito, me pondre en contacto contigo en cuando te presentes y leas las normas y por MP te aclarare las dudas que tenias al respecto sobre tarantula".
Un saludo nuevo compañero.

----------


## francisz

Sinceramente, me ha dado gusto leer tu respuesta. 
Me tiré de golpe a escribir en el foro y no pensé ni en leer las normas ni en presentarme. 
Ya lo hice, y de nuevo, gracias por ese pequeñin "toque" que pone las cosas mas claras y mejor.
Así que gracias ( aunque este hilo no vaya sobre agradecimientos y cosas así... me salto la norma en esta situación, vale? ) .
je

----------


## Maggus

Hoy me ha llegado el Tarantul!!!! Cumple ampliamente las expectativas y lo primero que me viene a la cabeza es ¿cómo a nadie se le había ocurrido antes?
Conste que tengo el Stealth Retractor de John Kennedy y precisamente la pega que le veía es la que resuelve este ingenio. 
No obstante tengo algunas dudas al respecto.

Longshot, ¿te importa si te envío un MP para hacerte alguna pregunta?

Gracias.

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Bueno, pues como siempre ya hay peña que da una verguenza tremenda.

Para prueba un boton:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVlm9Y4hmvM

----------


## Maggus

Aunque ya se ha mencionado en un par de mensajes en otros subforos, merece estar también en este.

En el video adjunto veis un gran efecto del Tarantul para cartas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4TTQ16djhA

----------


## Ravenous

Dios mío, como han retirado el primer video (supongo que por fortuna), me dió por buscar algún video, también del Tarántula, y lo que me he encontrado, ya solo el comentario me ha quitado las ganas de ver nada:

I just got my Tarantula yesterday. Best trick i have EVER bought. I made a girl cry today when i showed her. THANK YOU YIGAL MESIKA 


Juro que si me cruzo con alguien así, le meto una espada de cartas por donde no luce el sol. Como cojones se puede ser tan cretino?

----------


## PacoAmado

> Bueno, pues como siempre ya hay peña que da una verguenza tremenda.
> 
> Para prueba un boton:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVlm9Y4hmvM


Pues parce que el video lo ha retirado ó le ha mordido la Yigal y le ha entrado el baile de San Vito ó la Tarantela. :Wink1:

----------


## Nanito

amigo Longshot... has probado alguna aplicacion del tarantul con cartas ??  he visto algunos videos por ahi y hay agunas levitaciones que pueden ser matadoras!!

----------


## franlopez

pues para mi ha sido una de esas compras compulsivas; ademas el H se rompió enseguida. os puedo decir que delante del espejo no se nota nada y tampoco en tema de arrastre de objetos en mesa. desde mi punto de vista hay que trabajar mucho con el gimmik y acostumbrarte a llevarlo como si formara parte de ti. De esta manera tu mano parecerá natural. La unica pega que le veo (aunque aun no lo he probado en el anillo) es que la cera se ve.Por lo demas necesitas bastante practica. Creo que es un buen efecto aunque el precio es elevado.

¿alguien va a alicante magico en Julio?

----------


## qfast

cuando? donde?
Recomendais entonces la tarantulilla?
saaludos

----------


## zosh

mequiero comprar el tarantula, pero no sé cómo, enlatinoamerica no encuentro tienda que lo ofrezca, sólo una que me dijeron que tiene mala reputación ( no pongo el nombre porque me lo censuaron la otra vez).
Megustaría saber qué tiendas buenas hay porque no lo encuentro y estoy absolutamente decidido a comprarmelo, llevo mucho tiempo ahorrando.
Quien meayuda?

----------


## charlie veru

tiendamagia.com...jejejetienen envio internacional....un saludo

----------


## Rayco

Hola ¡¡ tengo el tarantula y me gustaria hacerle alguna preguntilla a alguien que lo tenga y lo domine bastante.. ¿a alguien le importa que lo moleste un poquito con alguna preguntilla por Mp? 

Gracias de antemano ¡¡

----------


## skorceny

> Hola ¡¡ tengo el tarantula y me gustaria hacerle alguna preguntilla a alguien que lo tenga y lo domine bastante.. ¿a alguien le importa que lo moleste un poquito con alguna preguntilla por Mp? 
> 
> Gracias de antemano ¡¡


Hola, no te voy a decir q tenga dominada la tarantula completamente ( como nada en esta vida) pero si q me gusta mucho la magia con hilos y q la tarantula la tengo desde su lanzamiento ( vamos q soy uno de los ansiosos q la reservaron antes) y la suelo llevar encima habitualmente asi q preguntame lo q quieras e intentare darte una respuesta.
 Un saludo

----------


## DRAKONIS

En mi caso me llamo mucho la atención el tema de la FÍSICA DEL MOVIMIENTO del anillo, así que me puse a hacer experimentos con H.I. y un anillo... y ZAZZ.... si se puede lograr que gire horizontalmente, solo que hay varios detalles técnicos para eso... pero los invito a que hagan sus experimentos... 

Claro no es como tener el gimmick original, pero puedes hacer algo parecido. 

La Magia en si misma es una puerta abierta al infinito mundo de la imaginación...

Saludos

----------


## Dakone

Hola, tengo en mente comprarme la tarántula como primer r*** electónico ya que no sé qe tal va y donde encontrar el Master Levitation System de Fearson, pero tengo una duda sobre el gimmick de Mesika: recoge y suelta el HI electronicamente o sólo lo suelta?

Muchas gracias de antemano!!

----------


## Pulgas

O lo uno o lo otro.

Dakone:
Veo que llevas mucho tiempo dado de alta en el foro, pero quizás fuese bueno (no es obligatorio) que te presentases y nos contases más cosas sobre ti.
Te lo digo porque (llámame elitista si quieres) si te conociese, si supiese con quién hablo, te habría contestado algo no tan escueto, pero así, a un desconocido y de buenas a primeras, andar explicándole más cosas... Pues como que no me sale.
De todas maneras... ¡Bienvenido al mundo de los que participamos!

----------


## Dakone

Creo que en su día ya me presenté pero tienes razón y desués de tanto tiempo no estaría de más contar algo de mi. Como ésta no es la sección para esos temas, publico el post en la sección correspondiente. ^^

----------


## Pulgas

¡Visto!
Gracias, así es más fácil.
Te he mandado un privado.

Por cierto ¿Cómo saber si te habías presentado? Tanto en tu perfil, como pulsando un clic sobre tunombre en cualqueira de tus mensajes te laparece la opción de ver todos los mensajes de un usuario. Como no llevas muxchos escritos, es fácil ver que no, no lo habías hecho.
Nunca es tarde (yo me presenté al año y pico).

----------

